

5 ways Bitcoin needs to improve before it can enable emerging markets - wynter
http://www.wamda.com/2013/08/5-ways-bitcoin-could-become-the-currency-of-choice-in-emerging-markets

======
retube
Urgh stating the obvious and rehashed-to-death issues with btc.

nothing to see here

